

Micro-Multinationals: Why Slide and RockYou are tapping global talent pools - ChrisO
http://www.mercurynews.com/business/ci_6376320

======
pq
If it weren't for visa issues, we'd tap into this pool, too.

~~~
aston
I like the idea in general, but it's probably not fair game to make statements
that imply something false.

